# Protektorenjacke



## Veloce (16. August 2010)

Was ist  praktischer  ? Eine komplette Protektorenjacke oder eine Kombi aus Protektorenweste und seperaten  Ellenbogenschonern ?


----------



## Nuala (16. August 2010)

komplette protektorenjacke, da verrutscht nix!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (17. August 2010)

Danke , das wesentliche  Argument.  
Der ganze Bereich ist allerdings  als alte Rennradhäsin  für mich ziemliches Neuland .   
Welche funktionelle dezente Jacke für Frauen oder Unisex in XS ist brauchbar ?
Wie siehts im Aachener Einzugsgebiet mit Anprobemöglichkeiten aus ?
Ich würde sie lieber beim lokalen Kollegen kaufen als im Netz.


----------



## Nuala (17. August 2010)

geh mal zu pulsschlag! wie groß/dünn bist du denn? ich habe das dainese-jacket in s (bin 167 cm groß und trage konfektionsgröße 38) und eine freundin von mir die kindervariante in l (die trägt konfektionsgröße 32, ist aber auch dementsprechend kleiner). mein jacket könntest du sonst auch mal anprobieren, ist im moment auch noch relativ frisch gewaschen


----------



## wintergriller (17. August 2010)

Ich habe mich für Protektorenweste (Dainese Impact Armor, gibt es auch in XS) plus Ellenbogen-/Unterarmprotektor (Race Face Rally FR) entschieden.

Grund: Bei etwas heftigeren Touren nehme ich die Ellenbogenprotektoren öfters mit und lege sie für die Abfahrten zusammen mit den Schienbein-/Knieprotektoren an. Ein komplettes Jacket wäre mir einfach zuviel zum Mitschleppen!
Das Jacket kommt eigentlich nur bei Abfahrten mit Shuttle/Lift zum Einsatz. Auch wenn es praktisch nur aus Netzstoff zwischen den Protektoren besteht, wird einem verdammt warm in dem Teil. Fahren (mit eigener Muskelkraft bergauf ) kann ich damit nicht!


----------



## Nuala (17. August 2010)

ich fahre mit dem dainese-jacket auch immer hoch, man schwitzt zwar wie ein schwein, aber ich habe mich daran gewöhnt. 
veloce, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, dann fährst du auch hier im öcher bösch, oder?! da geht´s eigentlich nie so richtig lange hoch. ich leite dienstags die uni-biken-gruppe und bei uns tragen mind. 50% der fahrer/innen komplette safetyjacketes und bisher habe es alle überlebt  wenn es mal richtig viele höhenmeter hochgeht (also so 800-1000) dann schnalle ich es hinten auf den rucksack.


----------



## Noxya (17. August 2010)

Ich hab auch die Protektorenjacke von Dainese in Grösse M. Wie macht ihr das mit dem Trikot darüber, habt ihr einfach ein Trikot in Grösse XXL oder Männertrikot dafür? 
Keins meiner beiden Trikots passt darüber und ich war noch einige anprobieren, selbst Trikots (für Frauen) in XL spannen ziemlich. An den Schultern gehts gut, aber über dem Brustpanzer spannt es. :-(
Jetzt muss ich wohl ein Männertrikot kaufen, damit überhaupt was drüber geht. :-/ 
Oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Nuala (17. August 2010)

ich habe ein fox-damen-jersey in l, das passt. ansonsten habe ich männer-jerseys in größe s.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. August 2010)

Nur zur Info: Unter dem Kapitel "Kleidung" hier im Forum gibt es einen Thread mit gleicher Thematik. Vielleicht hilft es als Ergänzung.

Eine Protektorenjacke oder Brustapanzer habe ich beim Endurofahren (also solche mit Motor) natürlich auch an, aber beim Radeln und auch noch mit einem Fahrerhemd darüber  Ist Euch das nicht zu warm?
Oder fahrt Ihr wirklich alle Downhill mit hoher Geschwindigkeit?

Ich fahre relativ oft mit FF-Helm (den gut belüfteten Deviant), mit dem Deuter Attackrucksack (mit Rückenprotektor) und Knie und Ellbogenprotektoren (mit weichen Schaum, welcher bei Aufprall hart wird). Damit kann man gut beragauf radeln, auch mal nur im kurzen Radshirt fahren und für technische Bergabstrecken reicht es mir, ich bin eh nicht so der Heizer, fehlt es dafür an Fahrkönnen, mache mehr so "Softenduro" . Wenn ich stürze falle ich auch "gern" mal auf die Hüfte oder habe Hämatome seitlich am Unterleib, da schützt kein Protektorenhemd. Darum fahre ich nun so eine seitlich gepolserte Freerideshorts von IXS, wenn es überwiegend bergab geht. Die hat mich gerade neulich vor blauen Flecken bewahrt.

Ich grüble also auch noch, ob ich zum Radeln wirklich eine Protektorenjacke anziehen sollte. Beim Geländemotorrad klar, da ist bei den Stürzen viel mehr Energie dahinter, da fliege ich dann im "hohen Bogen" von der Maschine und freue mich über jeden Protektor am Körper 
Auf was für Strecken fahrt Ihr in voller Montur? (Vollgasdownhill, Bikepark und Sprünge, das leuchtet ein.)

Grüße!


----------



## Veloce (18. August 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich fahre mit dem dainese-jacket auch immer hoch, man schwitzt zwar wie ein schwein, aber ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.
> veloce, wenn ich richtig gesehen habe, dann fährst du auch hier im öcher bösch, oder?! da geht´s eigentlich nie so richtig lange hoch. ich leite dienstags die uni-biken-gruppe und bei uns tragen mind. 50% der fahrer/innen komplette safetyjacketes und bisher habe es alle überlebt  wenn es mal richtig viele höhenmeter hochgeht (also so 800-1000) dann schnalle ich es hinten auf den rucksack.



Hab jetzt bei Best Bike eine O ` Neal Underdog Jugend L
Jacke gekauft . Mit Konfektionsgröße 38 paßt die mir gut und der Rückenprotektor geht weit genug runter . Das sollte für den Einstieg und die Aachener Jagdgründe reichen


----------



## Noxya (18. August 2010)

Die komplette Protektorenjacke trag ich eigentlich nur im Bikepark oder an anderen geshuttelten Strecken. 
Wenn ich sonst durch den Wald fahre, wo es neben den Downhills auch ein paar Höhenmeter bergauf geht, trag ich nur Einzelteile: Knieschoner,  Ellenbogenschoner, Rückenpanzer, FFhelm. 
Aber trotzdem, ist halt immer ein Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und Bequemlichkeit. Auch auf dem Hometrail kannste doof fallen und hättest vielleicht lieber die volle Ausrüstung angehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (18. August 2010)

Noxya schrieb:


> Auch auf dem Hometrail kannste doof fallen und hättest vielleicht lieber die volle Ausrüstung angehabt.



denke ich auch, deshalb trage ich immer den ganzen kram. ich würde mich einfach totärgern, wenn ich mich auf der hausrunde maulen würde und hätte die ganzen protektoren zuhause hängen. aber auf den meisten meiner hausstrecken sind protektoren auch schon ganz nützlich...


----------



## ticale (1. Januar 2012)

Hab mit meiner Freundin eine ewige Suche hinter mir und was aufgrund der weiblichen Anatomie gut gepasst hat ohne im Brustbereich zu drücken oder Richtung Hals zu verrutschen war die 661 Evo, die ist auch zum Hochfahhren noch O.K. . 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/sixsixone-661-evo-pressure-suit-protektorenjacke.html

Greetz


----------



## Schnitte (3. Januar 2012)

ich persönlich fahre das IXS Battle Jacket Woman in Größe L bei Konfektionsgröße 38. Hatte vorher auch eine Unisex Jacke, aber die fand ich nicht soooo 100% passend. Das IXS Jacket trägt zwar ziemlich auf, aber nachdem ich damit 1-2 richtig harte Einschläge in Leogang hatte und kein Kratzer an mir dran war, war ich froh es gekauft zu haben.

ansonsten kann man noch POC empfehlen. Ist zwar eine Kurzarm Jacke, aber man kann die passenden Ellenbogenschützer wohl mit Bändern befestigen, wodurch eine Art Langarm entsteht


----------

